# $2 Kobo coupon - unlimited uses - expires 3/31/10



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't put this in the promotions section since Kobo books cannot be put on Kindle. However, for those of you using e-readers that can read ePub files (like my nook, and looking forward to trying on my [future] iPad), this is a great promo, since you can use it as many times as you like. Kobo has quite a few books that are under $2; the coupon makes them all free.

I just picked up all of the Bill Clem books they have. I had never heard of him, but someone posted one of his books in the Bargain Books thread, and it was $1.99 on Amazon. I checked Kobo, and they have most of his books priced at $1.89, so I thought I would wait for a coupon, and today it arrived. 

This is one of the 7 books I picked up:



If he stinks as a writer, I can delete his books with no hard feelings. 

_oops: the code is_ *2party*.



> GET YOUR DISCOUNT IN 3 EASY STEPS
> 1. Choose your eBook & click on "Buy Now",
> 2. Sign in or create an account
> 3. Type in discount code* - 2party - & click submit
> * Offer valid from March 29th, 2010 at 12:00 AM EST through to March 31st, 2010 at 11:59 PM EST. This offer is not valid in conjunction with any other offer or promotion and cannot be used to adjust amount paid on previous purchases. Discount code is valid for $2 off each purchase for an unlimited amount of purchases. Discount not valid with any other offer or promotion and cannot be used to adjust amount paid on previous purchases. We reserve the right to change or end this offer at any time without notice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How does the coupon work, Verena?  Is there a code?  Am I missing something?  

EDIT:  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, Verena, I just abused the coupon....

Betsy


----------

